# Video anyone?



## kps

How about a video take on the Photography thread?

Since it's getting so easy these days, I thought this might showcase some interesting ehMacer videos. So if you got them, post them.

Here's a short clip from a video I did at Hamilton airport a few years ago. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## danalicious

Great fun kps!
Here's a sample clip of an annual family video I recently completed.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






YouTube muted the audio....sorry


----------



## kps

Nicely done, danalicious, great intro!


----------



## ScanMan

kps said:


> How about a video take on the Photography thread?


I got nuthin', but nice idea for a thread. Entertaining so far...hope some more post. 

With all these Avatars, maybe there's another Cameron lurking among us.


----------



## Guest

Mostly just playing around with some DOF stuff with the Canon 7d setup ... did a little test video .. if work ever slows down a bit I'll have some more stuff to post. Have some footage, just no time to cut it into anything yet!

i really like the shot at 1:22 in this video, it will probably see life in other videos at some point 

Why I can't go play with my 7D outside today on Vimeo


----------



## danalicious

mguertin - thanks for posting - I was wondering about the 7d. I cannot believe the clarity...definitely going on my gift list this year!


----------



## SoyMac

mguertin said:


> Why I can't go play with my 7D outside today on Vimeo


Beautiful!
I think the weather worked in your favour!

And I'll definitely have to check out the 7D for doing video.


----------



## Guest

The 7D is pretty awesome for video, with a few caveats ... 

1) moire -- due to the way they downsample you can run into some serious issues with moire on certain things
2) aliasing -- again because of the way they downsample you will run into aliasing for things with vertical lines for sure, for example brick walls, horizontal blinds, etc
3) rolling shutter (aka Jellocam) -- this is a problem if you want to do fast pans or shoot fact action type stuff. For me this is not a problem as I tend towards more cinematic types of shooting

Google these for a more thorough discussion on them, there are a lot of them on the net about the 5D and 7D (and the new one canon is just releasing the in Rebel line which will have the same issues as they are still using the same approach).

@SoyMac: Yes the weather did kind of work in my favour that day I suppose .. I really love that rain shot with the leaf on the table. Slow motion rain can be wonderful


----------



## keebler27

i'm hopefully buying a Pentax K7 tomorrow. looking forward to playing with some HD video.


----------



## kps

Hey mguertin, did you post that video before? I've seen it already, but can't remember where.

Nice job, BTW.


----------



## kps

This world renown Mississauga studio is what current standards are measured against. 

Check it out:

interesting behind the scenes

All Stillmotion videos on Vimeo

stillmotion main site and blog


----------



## Guest

kps said:


> Hey mguertin, did you post that video before? I've seen it already, but can't remember where.
> 
> Nice job, BTW.


Yes, I think I posted it in the now defunct photography social group.

Thanks


----------



## kps

Yup, that must have been the place.


----------



## kps

Speaking of dSLR video, this video is pretty cool and it also includes a behind the scenes interview. The video was shot with a Nikon D3s.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






The How-To is below:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Kazak

A company called Puzz-3D produced several hundred foam puzzles, and their _magnum opus_ was a puzzle of New York City with over 3,000 pieces. In a fit of poor judgment, I decided the puzzle would make a great stop-motion animation, and what you'll see is the result. It's not high art, but I hope it's entertaining. I think of it as a tribute to stubbornness (iMovie wasn't very happy with 4,000+ clips, especially when adding titles to over 3,000 of them).




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.




​


----------



## SoyMac

Kazak said:


> ... I decided the puzzle would make a great stop-motion animation ...


Bravo, Norm! :clap:
Great job, and you approached it with Director's attention to music, and camera motion and perspective. 
I loved the lighting indication of diurnal time passage!

If Puzz-3D doesn't know about this movie, they should!


----------



## ScanMan

Wow. Absolutely mesmerizing with great tunes. Bravo!


----------



## Kazak

SoyMac said:


> I loved the lighting indication of diurnal time passage!


Thanks, SoyMac. I spent a fair bit of time on that, only to discover that the barrage of pieces is so absorbing that only a careful observer would notice.


----------



## kps

Now that is amasing! I'll echo some of the other posters...great accomplishment and great choice of music.:clap:


----------



## KC4

*!Woot!*



Kazak said:


> A company called Puzz-3D produced several hundred foam puzzles, and their _magnum opus_ was a puzzle of New York City with over 3,000 pieces. In a fit of poor judgment, I decided the puzzle would make a great stop-motion animation, and what you'll see is the result. It's not high art, but I hope it's entertaining. I think of it as a tribute to stubbornness (iMovie wasn't very happy with 4,000+ clips, especially when adding titles to over 3,000 of them).


That's totally AWESOME! Music and all! Woot! Bravo!!
I liked watching the counter tick up the puzzle piece count...nice touch. 

Now, what's next?


----------



## adam.sn

HOLY CRAP! If that hasn't gone viral yet it should! That's remarkable!!!


----------



## danalicious

Kazak said:


> A company called Puzz-3D produced several hundred foam puzzles, and their _magnum opus_ was a puzzle of New York City with over 3,000 pieces. In a fit of poor judgment, I decided the puzzle would make a great stop-motion animation, and what you'll see is the result. It's not high art, but I hope it's entertaining. I think of it as a tribute to stubbornness (iMovie wasn't very happy with 4,000+ clips, especially when adding titles to over 3,000 of them).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


That was amazing! Can I ask where the music came from?


----------



## Kazak

Thanks again to all of you for the compliments. It's a long way from viral, adam.sn, but it hasn't even been ten days yet, either.

Because I dumped my Soundtrack loops into Garageband, it's difficult to say where the music came from. The music for Day 3 ("Off Broadway") and the closing credits ("Gelato") are bed tracks from either Soundtrack or Garageband that I used without changes. The rest of the music I pieced together in Garageband using stock loops (some of them edited), with one simple piano track I added myself (then almost buried in the mix). The only sound that didn't come from Apple was the cab horn, which I got here. It claimed to be an authentic Checker Cab horn (since I've never been to New York, I wouldn't know), so I figured it was worth a couple of bucks.


----------



## kps

When I saw this I just had to post it.

Amazingly AWESOME!





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






YouTube - ‪The PEN Story‬‎


----------



## Kazak

And awesomely amazing.


----------



## Guest

kps said:


> When I saw this I just had to post it.
> 
> Amazingly AWESOME!


WOW. That was pretty amazing for sure.


----------



## striver

interesting!


----------



## jellotor

Here's a couple of projects I've been working on.

[ame=http://vimeo.com/54728687]Manitoba Hal on Vimeo[/ame]

Shot on a Canon 7D, 5DmkII, 60D, Panasonic HVX200 and two GoPro cameras. Edited with Premiere Pro CS6.



[ame=http://vimeo.com/56211506]Rich & the Poor Boys on Vimeo[/ame]

This one was shot with 3 Sony XDCAM cameras (one on a jib) and although there were GoPro cameras rolling I didn't get access to that footage. Edited with Premiere Pro CS6.


----------



## okcomputer

Going to be work on a couple of short docs and such in the coming months. Lately, it's been all about the wee one.

Her first xmas:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efkuC8K-mPc


----------



## kps

Oh gawd, baby videos... Just kidding!

Great job, love your footage, editing and score. Perhaps could have lost a 45 seconds, but I get the pride. Again well done.


----------



## okcomputer

Baby videos are the _worst_. Haha.

Would've cut more, but wanted to keep the entire song. Plus my wife hated how much I cut to begin with lol.


----------

